# IBM xSeries 236 Server Won't Boot with more than 4GB of RAM



## jkidd (Jan 16, 2009)

We recently attempted to upgrade an old xSeries 236 IBM eServer from 2GB of RAM to 8 GB of RAM. 

The server had 6 of it's 8 slots full with 4x 256 and 2x 512. So we know that at the least that 6 of the slots are good. 

Before we increased the RAM we updated the BIOS to the latest version and made sure it would boot and run fine. It did.

Next we installed all 8x 1GB sticks (installed in pairs) for a total of 8GB out of the maximum documented 16gb. 

When we turned it on, the fans spun up on the drives but nothing came up on the screen though the monitor recognized it was getting a signal (orange status light went to green). Then we got 10 beeps in the order of 2-4-4. However this beep error code is not listed by IBM in their manual. Granted the 2 beeps at the beginning could be for the configuration change but that still leaves us with the 4-4 beeps. And the first four beeps is clearly group separate from the other 4 beeps so I have no idea what else it could be. To top it off there are no status lights on the DIMMs or even on the server display screen to indicate what the problem is through Light Tracing :sigh: 

We reduced the memory down to 6GB and again received 2-4-4 beeps. When we went down to 4GB the system successfully POSTS and boots. 

Since then we have tried clearing the CMOS, tried booting from the recovery BIOS, we've changed out each stick of memory to verify it is all good. We've flashed the BIOS again, we've updated the BMC software. We've consulted the manuals and the internet sites and all we've found on IBM's site is "make sure you use compatible RAM" which of course all they list is IBM product. 

The RAM we are using is Kingston KVR400 DDR2 PC3200 1.8v. And I have trouble believing that if it will boot up on 4gb that the reason it won't boot with 6gb or 8gb is because it's not made by IBM.:4-dontkno

If anyone can point me in the right direction or offer any suggestions please let me know. The processor is a Intel Xeon 2.8ghz.


----------



## SoccerStar (Apr 27, 2009)

Your software is the problem. 32-bit Windows will not recognize more than 4 GB. I had same problem and found good detailed info on Crucial Memory web site.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What ram sticks are you using the board needs EEC single ranked modules, 4 double ranked modules will be seen as 8 individual sticks.


----------



## jthomas (Apr 30, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> What ram sticks are you using the board needs EEC single ranked modules, 4 double ranked modules will be seen as 8 individual sticks.


thank you! thank you! thank you!:smile: i am having this exact same problem.

the modules i got are double sided. How can i identify single sided modules? and where can i get them? I'm purchasing em online...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Best way I've found to ensure the proper sticks is to use the ram manufacturers configuration utility, you can then buy from them or copy the part number and google it for the best price.  Corsair  ,  Crucial  , OCZ


----------



## jkidd (Jan 16, 2009)

SoccerStar-- Of course 32-Bit Windows doesn't recognize more than 4gb of RAM but it's not a problem with the RAM not being recognized it's a problem that the computer will not boot at all and receives error beeps.

wrench97-- The memory got matched all the specs according to the manual that we could tell and I listed the RAM modules that we used in my original post. The only difference between what we had and what IBM recommended was IBM only recommended IBM made RAM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Kingston value ram is double ranked not single and Non EEC where you need EEC.


----------

